# small TWEAKS for big RESULTS



## CurliDiva (Sep 23, 2007)

I think this is a slightly different kind of thread question/request. Please let me try to explain: I’m not a newbie looking for the basics. I’m not looking for advice to straighten, color, and even style my hair. I’m not a product junkie (well maybe a little) looking for the next “it” jar or bottle to buy. 

I have discipline, a solid regimen and a set of core products that works.  I have started and shared my encouragement in some popular challenges such as Braided Buddies, Water Works, and Wigs 2007. 

*So……… I want (or rather would like the help from my LHCF family) to fine-tune my hair JOURNEY for this "upper classmen" stage of my hair journey.* I’ve been at this LHCF-inspired hair journey for 2 years now and it is working! Nothing is wrong -no dryness, shedding, etc.-, I'm just aggressive and always strive for "best practices" for the best results. 

We all know the value of the basics of good hair care: Pre-poo, Con Washes, Deep Con, Moisture/Protein balance, Sealing ends, Protective styling, and the Baggie method. This is not a thread to debate any of the above. 

*I am looking for the small TWEAKS (to these or any other area of your hair routine or products) that yielded BIGGER results. *Please share some of your hair *Aha! Moments: *

For example, not just that prefect blend of deep conditioners for your hair, but I want to learn about that small tweak *[heating it for 20 seconds before applying]* that made it penetrate twice as well.

 Sorry for the long post, but I know there will have lots of GREAT IDEAS to share! I luv and thank all of my LHCF sisters whom are truly beautiful – inside and out!


----------



## newflowers (Sep 23, 2007)

I think this is a great idea. 

My small tweaks:

1. applying a protein after rinsing relaxer from hair
2. acv rinse after the first neutralizing shampoo to get to white suds immediately and have the assurance that the relax is gone and the pH is down. 

These have been little additions to my relaxer routine that have made a major difference in the quality of the process and health of my hair.

3. Preshampoo (on dry hair) with conditioner and sit under the dryer for 15 minutes. 

Doing this makes the pre conditioning treatment work significantly better than without heat.


----------



## fluffylocks (Sep 23, 2007)

YAY! I've been thinking about how to word a thread like this....basically little tricks that have made a huge difference to your hair, that many people dont know about-Right?    

Here are some small tweaks i've made during my journey that made a big deal of difference to my hair (but im sure everyone already knows these) 

-Conditioning on dry hair, adding a hot towel seems to make my hair very soft as well 
-Rinsing my hair with oil during the washing process
-At the end of my wash, rinsing my hair in cold cold cold water plus lemon juice, it really makes my hair feel much smoother & silkier 

And a small tweak that has worked for me personally

-Shampooing with cream of nature shampoo AFTER i conditon, because no other conditoner detangles my hair 

Small tweaks that i got from CandyC and are about to start
-Refredergate moisturizer
-Take vitamins w/warm water to help it absorb better


----------



## ravenmerlita (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm so glad you started this thread. I have been thinking about this for a while. The small tweaks that work wonders for my hair:

1. *Wetting the roller when roller setting*. Can't remember who gave this tip but this has helped to keep my ends straight on the roller. Since my ends are flat and smooth when I take out a roller set now, it's easier to style (no tugging or pulling, the comb glides through and I don't feel the temptation to flat iron or blow dry them straight). 
2. *Leaving my deep conditioner on for 30 minutes or more with heat*. An hour or more is better. When I leave the conditioner on longer, it's like my hair cuticle relaxes and my hair is easier to detangle and smoother. 
3. *Soaking up excess moisture with a towel before I put on conditioner*. 
4.* Thoroughly wetting my hair and adding conditioner to the ends before I shampoo*. There's less friction when I shampoo and the ends get less tangly. 
5. *Putting on a little piece of cloth to protect the top of my head when I go under the dryer*.The airflow of my bonnet dryer would get the top of my hair dry and leave the bottom damp, eventually leading to some dryness and splits on the top. Now I've fixed that problem and my hair dries evenly. 
6. *Being mindful of the right side of my hair.* This "tweak" might be a little silly but it works for me. My right side was shorter, dryer and had more splits until I realized that I treat the right side a little rough -- I am constantly on the phone on that side, sleep on that side and for some reason I was always putting conditioner or moisturizer in my left hand but not distributing evenly between my palns. So, there'd be enough conditioner/moisturizer in the palm of my left but only a little on the fingers on my right and less conditioner and moisturizer was getting on the right side. Maybe I'm thinking about this too much?


----------



## sareca (Sep 23, 2007)

Applying conditioner to dry hair then sitting under the dryer for 30 minutes (15 works pretty well too).
Doing how oil treatments AFTER shampooing (I call them oil rinses).
For a good Wash n Go, I just leave it alone until it's almost dry. It's really tempting to touch it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 23, 2007)

towel blotting before adding conditioner to get rid of access water.
heating the olive oil before applying it to hair that has conditioner on it.
rinsing with luke warm water to seal moisture in instead of hot water.
picking my hair only when wet.
putting products on damp hair.


----------



## TaraDyan (Sep 23, 2007)

Great thread idea, Curli.  Here are a few mine:

*Putting my conditioner on my dry hair then sitting under the dryer for 30* *minutes for a deep condition* _(I've been doing this one for about about 2 years now; can't rememeber where I learned it though)_
*Heating up my hot oil treatment and putting it on my hair after I shampoo* _(this is a combination of Sareca's oil rinse and an old fashioned hot oil treatment)_
*After rinsing my hair with warm water, I blast it with freezing cold water to seal the cuticle *_(learned about this lil' gem from Candy_C)_
*Putting my moisturizer spray bottle in the fridge to make it cold *_(courtesy of Candy_C too)_


----------



## Tee (Sep 23, 2007)

*Always* doing a *final cold water rinse*
*Adding oil to conditioners*. I use Olive Oil 70% of the time. I have found using any oil that does not contain mineral oil works. (I just prefer Oil Olive.) I have been this for years with great results.
Using the *hot towel pre poo conditioning technique*. Picked up this tip from Andre' Walker's book (Oprah's hair guru!).
*Conditioning Hair in Sections* with an applicator brush. (Thanks SounternTease)


----------



## SouthernTease (Sep 23, 2007)

Using (3) 10-15 minute intervals for intense deep conditioning...
(learned from Lisa Akbari)

Part hair in four sections to apply DC evenly throughout hair
Cover with plastic cap ( I use steam towel & dryer)
Sit under dryer for 10-15 minutes
Re-apply DC on ends, hairline, line of demarcation (most delicate areas)
Sit under dryer AGAIN for ANOTHER 10-15 minutes
Re-apply DC on delicate areas
Sit under dryer for the last time for 10-15 minutes
This gives you 30-45 minutes total under the dryer...
I do this once/twice a week.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Sep 23, 2007)

Use end papers for roller sets to get the ends smooth.


----------



## ONAMSHN (Sep 23, 2007)

SouthernTease said:


> Using (3) 10-15 minute intervals for intense deep conditioning...
> (learned from Lisa Akbari)
> 
> Part hair in four sections to apply DC evenly throughout hair
> ...



I may give this a try; my hair is INSANELY dry!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 23, 2007)

This is an EXCELLENT thread!! Can someone explain how to do the steam towel / dryer method? Is a plastic cap used? and then a hot wet towel under the dryer? Sorry if this is is a silly question but this is the first I've noticed the towel used together with the hair dryer.

ETA: Found my answer!! Thank you Macherieamour


----------



## Hair Iam (Sep 23, 2007)

1)Every time I touch my head I use it as an opportunity to massage my scalp.
2)keeping ends bagged only with oils "moisture made them breakerplexed"
3)taking vits at night "my body absorbs them better".
4)praying for wisdom "as to , how to care for my hair, the Lord cares about my hair" .
5) less braid outs(lost more strands ) .. doing more 2 strand twisting(great protective style). 
6)STOPPED TRIMMING>>>AFTER JULY2007..only dusting...once goal achieved(ARMPIT)will have proper trim....other wise I would never see any length.
Getting more rest at night & increased my protein intake.


----------



## Angelicus (Sep 23, 2007)

ravenmerlita said:


> 1. *Wetting the roller when roller setting*. Can't remember who gave this tip but this has helped to keep my ends straight on the roller.


That was me. I make sure my hair is soaking wet when I am roller setting. I make sure my styling tools are too (rollers, combs). In fact, I keep a spray bottle with me full of distilled water just to keep everything wet.

In addition, I like to drape a damp towel over my hooded dryer while I am under it. It gives my hair moisture and retains the heat given by my dryer.

Another tip: Greens. Yep, I said it... Greens. Greens will prevent ANY flakes that you have in your hair. Eat em up, girlie! I know it sounds crazy but I haven't seen a flake since I started eating greens regularly.

Let's keep posting!


----------



## ravenmerlita (Sep 23, 2007)

anky said:


> That was me.


 
Anky: I owe you a big THANK YOU!!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 23, 2007)

newflowers said:


> I think this is a great idea.
> 
> My small tweaks:
> 
> ...


 
Hi Newflowers,

I'm natural, but I will pass these tips onto my sister and neice who relax their hair!

Great tips!


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 23, 2007)

fluffylocks said:


> YAY! *I've been thinking about how to word a thread like this....basically little tricks that have made a huge difference to your hair, that many people dont know about-Right? *
> 
> Here are some small tweaks i've made during my journey that made a big deal of difference to my hair (but im sure everyone already knows these)
> 
> ...


 
Exactly Fluffylocks! 

This is not a "how-to" thread but rather a "how-to-it- BETTER" thread!

All of these bolded tips I plan to try! I'm curious about storing the moisturizer in the fridge? What the reasoning or purpose behind this practice?


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 23, 2007)

ravenmerlita said:


> I'm so glad you started this thread. I have been thinking about this for a while. The small tweaks that work wonders for my hair:
> 
> 1. *Wetting the roller when roller setting*. Can't remember who gave this tip but this has helped to keep my ends straight on the roller. Since my ends are flat and smooth when I take out a roller set now, it's easier to style (no tugging or pulling, the comb glides through and I don't feel the temptation to flat iron or blow dry them straight).
> 2. *Leaving my deep conditioner on for 30 minutes or more with heat*. An hour or more is better. When I leave the conditioner on longer, it's like my hair cuticle relaxes and my hair is easier to detangle and smoother.
> ...


 
Wow Ravenmerlita - these are great tweaks!

Each make prefect sense and I can see how each would make a big difference in your hair!

 I'm going to try number 4 and number 6! 

Thanks Curli


----------



## Eiano (Sep 23, 2007)

Husband gone for a few days?
Plan on spending the weekend at home?
Try baggying your ends with some moisturizer and oil for those days, remove and WATCH OUT NOW! Soft, silky ends.


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 23, 2007)

sareca said:


> Applying conditioner to dry hair then sitting under the dryer for 30 minutes (15 works pretty well too).
> Doing how oil treatments AFTER shampooing (I call them oil rinses).
> For a good Wash n Go, I just leave it alone until it's almost dry. It's really tempting to touch it.


 
Hey Sareca!

Your beautiful hair is prove enough for me!  I had already put oil rinses on my list of tweaks to try, after reading your huge thread!

Keep us posted on your great process....CD


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 23, 2007)

shortdub78 said:


> towel blotting before adding conditioner to get rid of access water.
> *heating the olive oil before applying it to hair that has conditioner on it.*
> rinsing with luke warm water to seal moisture in instead of hot water.
> picking my hair only when wet.
> putting products on damp hair.


 
Hey Shortdub78!

 Great ideas - Do you use the heated olive oil as a "deep conditioner" (meaning that you rinse it out afterwards) or do you use it to seal in your conditioner as a leave-in treatment?

p.s. you doggie is cute!


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 23, 2007)

TaraDyan said:


> Great thread idea, Curli. Here are a few mine:
> 
> *Putting my conditioner on my dry hair then sitting under the dryer for 30* *minutes for a deep condition* _(I've been doing this one for about about 2 years now; can't rememeber where I learned it though)_
> *Heating up my hot oil treatment and putting it on my hair after I shampoo* _(this is a combination of Sareca's oil rinse and an old fashioned hot oil treatment)_
> ...


 
Hi Hair buddy!

All of these sound great - I already heat my oils before applying. Candy C is one of our "elders" only in the "hair guru" (not age) sense of the word!

One question - why is it better for your moisturizers to be cold?  I'm confused by that tip.

Happy growing, Curli!


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 23, 2007)

Letitia said:


> *Always* doing a *final cold water rinse*
> *Adding oil to conditioners*. I use Olive Oil 70% of the time. I have found using any oil that does not contain mineral oil works. (I just prefer Oil Olive.) I have been this for years with great results.
> Using the *hot towel pre poo conditioning technique*. Picked up this tip from Andre' Walker's book (Oprah's hair guru!).
> *Conditioning Hair in Sections* with an applicator brush. (Thanks SounternTresses)


 
Hi Letitia! 

 I saw a big IMPROVEMENT after I started adding oils to my conditioners. When I first joined the board I can't understand why people mixed so many thing together - I just wanted to buy a product, use as directed, but for OUR hair sometimes we need to do more than "as directed" to get GREAT results!

I'm full of questions tonight - how do you easily heat up your towel? with tap water or the microwave?

Your hair is beautiful!

Thanks, Curli D


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 23, 2007)

SouthernTease said:


> Using (3) 10-15 minute intervals for intense deep conditioning...
> (learned from Lisa Akbari)
> 
> Part hair in four sections to apply DC evenly throughout hair
> ...


 
Hey SouthernTease!

I predict that you are a future BOM in the making - keep up the good work! 

I read about this, but never tried - the idea is that your hair will absorb more conditioner than in just ONE marathon dryer session by letting it heat up and then cool repeatly.

I read that AA hair must be heated to get the full benefit of a deep conditioner - body heat only will not cut it for us.

Great tweak! Curli


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 23, 2007)

Hair Iam said:


> 1)Every time I touch my head I use it as an opportunity to massage my scalp.
> 2)keeping ends bagged only with oils "moisture made them breakerplexed"
> 3)taking vits at night "my body absorbs them better".
> *4)praying for wisdom "as to , how to care for my hair, the Lord cares about my hair" .*
> ...


 
Thanks Hair Iam!

I love all of your tips - I also am working on being patient (but not lazy) about my hair journey!

I discovered that as long as I don't get in its way - hair is going to grow!


----------



## Tee (Sep 23, 2007)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi Letitia!
> 
> I saw a big IMPROVEMENT after I started adding oils to my conditioners. When I first joined the board I can't understand why people mixed so many thing together - I just wanted to buy a product, use as directed, but for OUR hair sometimes we need to do more than "as directed" to get GREAT results!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks lady.

After I set a towel on fire in the microwave, (yes i did )  I boil water in in my tea kettle and use boiling hot water.  I then get the DH to squeeze it out and BINGO, I am business!  

Thanks for starting this great thread!!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 23, 2007)

Letitia said:


> Thanks lady.
> 
> *After I set a towel on fire in the microwave, (yes i did )* I boil water in in my tea kettle and use boiling hot water. I then get the DH to squeeze it out and BINGO, I am business!
> 
> Thanks for starting this great thread!!!


 
............. once any of my smoke alarms goes off my security company call the fire department before they call me (this happened once while changing the batteries and I had 2 trucks blocking my street in less than 4 minutes)... so a sista needs that tip about the *tea kettle*!


----------



## newflowers (Sep 23, 2007)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi Newflowers,
> 
> I'm natural, but I will pass these tips onto my sister and neice who relax their hair!
> 
> Great tips!


 
I think they will really love the results if they give the tips a try. My sister who also erlaxes thought I was out of my mind when I told her, but she tried it once and was completely sold. Of course, these are tips I gleaned from the lovely LHCF ladies, especially Arcadian, Sareca, and HoneyDew. I have the best hair of my life as a result of my participation in this forum. 

Thanks for such a great thread - I am learning lots.


----------



## Tee (Sep 24, 2007)

CurliDiva said:


> ............. once any of my smoke alarms goes off my security company call the fire department before they call me (this happened once while changing the batteries and *I had 2 trucks blocking my street in less than 4 minutes)...* so a sista needs that tip about the *tea kettle*!


 
giggles.  yw lady.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 24, 2007)

Adding oils to my conditioners
Applying conditioner to dry hair
Overnight oil prepoos
Adding Silk Peptide Powder to conditioners
Adding oat and wheat proteins to conditioners
Adding oil and neutral protein filler to relaxer


----------



## DSP (Sep 24, 2007)

Applying ACV directly to my scalp for 1 hour *before* I shampoo.  I haven't had itching or dandruff in months.  I still do a regular ACV rinse after washing & conditioning.

Covering my car's headrest with a satin bonnet.  It finally occurred to me how much my hair rubs against the headrest when I drive. I bought a couple satin bonnets that match my car's interior and switch them every week.  This has *greatly* reduced splits and breakage in my crown and nape.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Sep 24, 2007)

These are the little things that have really helped me:

aridrying in a scarf to get roots straight
not towel drying after washing to get hair as smooth as possible
using diluted shampoo
oil rinse after shampooing (thanks Sareca!)
deep conditioning on dry hair
protein conditioning after rinsing out relaxer
I love LHCF.


----------



## daaiyah (Sep 24, 2007)

Re vitamins:
If taking large doses of water soluble (Biotin) divide doses through the day. So you your body can absorb better and wont just flush the excess. Same with MSM and Vit C. 

Re oil rinse:
I heat the oil first and dip my ends in it. Let it sit and then go on from there. For some reason this helps them when I give them an early start on the process.

I spray mist my stocking cap with water to make it slightly damp when I go to sleep. The results are moisturized hair in morning. 

When I moisturize with water I spray and wait before sealing with oil. If I wait till the water absorbs a little first, the hair is less fragile and less prone to breakage.

I use rain water. I like it even better than distilled.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Sep 24, 2007)

-DC'ing on dry hair
-Adding Marine Collagen to moisturizer
-Using less product
-Special attention to left side (more damanged side)
-Alternate wrapping direction weekly
-Leaving my hair the freak alone 

Im gonna try sticking my moisturizer in the fridge when I get home.


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 24, 2007)

Brownie518 said:


> Adding oils to my conditioners
> Applying conditioner to dry hair
> Overnight oil prepoos
> Adding *Silk Peptide Powder* to conditioners
> ...


 
Hey Brownie!

Where do you buy all of your extras ingredients? How much of each?

I think we have a "mad" scientist in the house yall!  just kidding....


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 24, 2007)

just_DSP said:


> Applying ACV directly to my scalp for 1 hour *before* I shampoo. I haven't had itching or dandruff in months. I still do a regular ACV rinse after washing & conditioning.
> 
> *Covering my car's headrest with a satin bonnet. It finally occurred to me how much my hair rubs against the headrest when I drive.* I bought a couple satin bonnets that match my car's interior and switch them every week. This has *greatly* reduced splits and breakage in my crown and nape.


 
This is a great tip - I spend over 2 hours commuting!


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 24, 2007)

Priestess said:


> These are the little things that have really helped me:
> 
> aridrying in a scarf to get roots straight
> *not towel drying after washing to get hair as smooth as possible*
> ...


 
Hey Priestess,

Do you let your hair drip dry or do you use something other than a towel?

Your hair is beautiful by the way!


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 24, 2007)

daaiyah said:


> Re vitamins:
> *If taking large doses of water soluble (Biotin) divide doses through the day. So you your body can absorb better and wont just flush the excess. Same with MSM and Vit C.*
> 
> Re oil rinse:
> ...


 
 I will incorporate both of these tips in my regimen! 

Thanks Daaiyah!


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 24, 2007)

kels823 said:


> -DC'ing on dry hair
> -Adding Marine Collagen to moisturizer
> -Using less product
> -Special attention to left side (more damanged side)
> ...


 
me too......I'm still reforming from the HIH disorder  - I jut like to play in it and marvel at how thick it has become!


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 24, 2007)

GREAT THREAD!!I love hearing your responses ladies!I'm still pretty new so i'm still soaking up info and this is going to be a great thread to come back to when i get out of these braids!!so helpful


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Sep 24, 2007)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey Priestess,
> 
> Do you let your hair drip dry or do you use something other than a towel?
> 
> Your hair is beautiful by the way!


 
Hi CuliDiva. 

After washing, I gently squeeze out the excess water so my hair is still wet, but not dripping. :locks:

Thanks Sweetie.


----------



## daaiyah (Sep 24, 2007)

just_DSP said:


> .......
> 
> Covering my car's headrest with a satin bonnet.  It finally occurred to me how much my hair rubs against the headrest when I drive. I bought a couple satin bonnets that match my car's interior and switch them every week.  This has *greatly* reduced splits and breakage in my crown and nape.



Brilliant!!


----------



## fluffylocks (Sep 25, 2007)

CurliDiva said:


> Exactly Fluffylocks!
> 
> This is not a "how-to" thread but rather a "how-to-it- BETTER" thread!
> 
> All of these bolded tips I plan to try! I'm curious about storing the moisturizer in the fridge? What the reasoning or purpose behind this practice?


 

To keep your cuticles closed daily


----------



## LABETT (Sep 25, 2007)

I like using Distilled water for final cold water rinse when 8 weeks or more post relaxed.(what a difference it makes new growth feel)
Relaxing hairline ever other relaxer  if you have problems with your hairline.


----------



## ryanshope (Sep 25, 2007)

Switching to lye...I have a very sensitive scalp and I could never use lye relaxers(regular, fine, mizani, affirm, bantu, qp,NONE) until I found Mo Body by Vitale.....LIFE SAVER!!!!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 26, 2007)

EXCELLENT TIPS!


----------



## sareca (Sep 26, 2007)

Priestess said:


> These are the little things that have really helped me:
> aridrying in a scarf to get roots straight
> *not towel drying after washing to get hair as smooth as possible*
> using diluted shampoo
> ...



Oooo, anything that cuts down manipulation is a winner for me.  I'm gonna try that next wash.



CurliDiva said:


> Hey Sareca!
> Your beautiful hair is prove enough for me!  I had already put oil rinses on my list of tweaks to try, after reading your huge thread!
> Keep us posted on your great process....CD



Thanks CD!


----------



## kandegirl (Sep 26, 2007)

just_DSP said:


> Applying ACV directly to my scalp for 1 hour *before* I shampoo.  I haven't had itching or dandruff in months.  I still do a regular ACV rinse after washing & conditioning.
> 
> Covering my car's headrest with a satin bonnet.  It finally occurred to me how much my hair rubs against the headrest when I drive. I bought a couple satin bonnets that match my car's interior and switch them every week.  This has *greatly* reduced splits and breakage in my crown and nape.



I thought car covering the headrest too. It occured to me that this may be way my crown never totally gets right.


----------



## DSP (Sep 26, 2007)

kandegirl said:


> I thought car covering the headrest too. It occured to me that this may be way my crown never totally gets right.


I noticed a big improvement after one month of doing this.  Once you cover that headrest and feel your hair slide across it unimpeded, you'll realize how much friction you were subjecting your crown to everyday.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 26, 2007)

fluffylocks said:


> To keep your cuticles closed daily


 
Nice Tip! But what kind of moisturizer do you use that you can keep in a spray bottle? I use more creamy moisturizers like avocado butter an Mizani Rose H20 Intensive night treatment.


----------



## Choklatekiss79 (Sep 26, 2007)

Let's see....mine would be:

daily oil rinses (thanks sareca)
daily co-washing (keeps my dry hair super soft and moisturized)
daily combing.   I comb through once a day (gently) with a wide tooth comb while conditioner is in my hair.  This is against the advice of many, especially with natural hair.  But I find that if I don't, my sheds wreak havoc on my hair.  I end up with major knots and matting.  erplexed
avoiding putting anything on my scalp.  (causes major itchies and shedding)
avoiding shampoos (cause major dryness). This is the BIG one.  I'm now using baking soda or ACV instead.


----------



## Choklatekiss79 (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh and, moisturizing on damp, not wet hair.  The moisturizer just sits on my hair when it's dripping wet.  When it's just damp, it melts right in.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 26, 2007)

great tips!!!

everything i do is mentioned here with the exception of dcing on dry hair. i am going to try that.

one thing i do that's keeps my hair moisturized when in a weave:

surge 14plus and evoo...spray in my scalp and hair daily
Thanks ladies. y'all are the best!!


----------



## TaraDyan (Sep 26, 2007)

CurliDiva said:


> One question - why is it better for your moisturizers to be cold?  I'm confused by that tip.


 
Hey, girlie ... I just came back to this thread today, so I didn't even know you asked me a question.

Well, I got the idea about putting my moisturizer in the fridge from Candy_C.  Cold water/moisturizer closes the cuticle and makes your hair feel smoother.  At first I thought it would smooth the cuticle before the product could penetrate the strands, but apparently, that's not the case because it works great.  My hair always feels so much better if I spray cold moisturizer on it.


----------



## scorpian (Sep 26, 2007)

fluffylocks said:


> YAY! I've been thinking about how to word a thread like this....basically little tricks that have made a huge difference to your hair, that many people dont know about-Right?
> 
> Here are some small tweaks i've made during my journey that made a big deal of difference to my hair (but im sure everyone already knows these)
> 
> ...



This sounds like a cream rinse...never thought of using it like that but it makes sense  I'm gonna have to try this


----------



## victorious (Sep 26, 2007)

ravenmerlita said:


> 4.* Thoroughly wetting my hair and adding conditioner to the ends before I shampoo*. There's less friction when I shampoo and the ends get less tangly.



I tried this and it really worked. 

My hair felt nice and soft, but my scalp was itchy with buildup after many co-washes.  

I first spritzed my hair with lots of water, put conditioner on the length of the hair, used a squirt bottle to put the clarifying shampoo on my scalp, and then worked up a good lather before rinsing it all out. 

I left the clarifying conditioner on for about 30 minutes, rinsed well, and sealed with oil.  My hair feels good!

Thank You!!!


----------



## sareca (Sep 26, 2007)

Choklatekiss79 said:


> Let's see....mine would be:
> daily oil rinses (thanks sareca)
> daily co-washing (keeps my dry hair super soft and moisturized)
> daily combing.   I comb through once a day (gently) with a wide tooth comb while conditioner is in my hair.  This is against the advice of many, especially with natural hair.  But I find that if I don't, my sheds wreak havoc on my hair.  I end up with major knots and matting.  erplexed
> ...



Congrats on your big chop


----------



## Neala21 (Sep 26, 2007)

This was just something I learned and tried and loved the results: 

While in the shower start off

1. Wet hair with  with cold water
2. apply shampoo to lather (for cleaning of hair and scalp)
3. rinse with cold water making sure poo is all out
4. now make the water warm 
5. wet hair under the warm water
6. apply conditioner let sit for 5 minutes
7. rinse out with cold water
8. apply oil for an oil rinse
9. rinse with cold water

Results - No tangles for my texalaxed hair. Got great shine. Very Moisturized and No drying feeling after the shampoo like before. Hair was very soft as well. I was able to easily slide a comb thru with ease.


----------



## MsAngie (Sep 26, 2007)

My tweaks that brought me big results are:

deep conditioning with heat...I don't think I ever DCed before I found this board. 
less manipulation
finding products that were suitable for my hair. 
co-washing  I love it!


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Sep 26, 2007)

This is a helpful thread!

My tweaks that helped me ..hummm let me think:

1. Doing all my washes & rinses with Cold Water
2. Finding a method and products to use which help me to air dry instead of blow drying (frying my hair) after each wash
3. Learning how to keep my ends moisturized 
4. Keeping things simple is best for my hair. I used to load my hair up with products and now I know that all of that isn't needed. Whatever I put on my hair I only use about a nickel sized amount.
5. Faithfully Baggy every single night!

Ohhh one more thing, I have been using banana clips instead of scruchies. I used to see small pieces of hair around them when i took my hair down from a bun (even a loose scrunchie) so, i've been doing banana clips since August. Its working well for me!


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 26, 2007)

There's a great tip about section hair and massging deep conditioner for at least 3-5 mintues in another thread that sounds very effective!

I'm going to give this a try!


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 4, 2007)

Bumpin this for more responses!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel GOOD...my big sis has finally used some of my hair tips for her relaxed hair and it looks so much healthier. She still thinks I'm obessed , but it is working!


----------



## Isis (Oct 13, 2007)

Great thread!! 

Let me get my thoughts together...:scratchch
I'll be back with my tweaks.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Oct 13, 2007)

Adding this small tweak is huge for me!!  Jheri Curl Juice .  I just did a henna treatment which sucks the moisture out of my hair.  I sprayed *S-Curl* all over my freshly washed hair and all I can say is WOW.  Soft supple air dryed coils at 11 weeks post.


----------



## Isis (Oct 14, 2007)

I relax my hair in sections, parting my hair horizontally in up to 5 sections and I start at the bottom. I protect each wet relaxed section with oil, then I braid it up, pin it with Good Hair Days pins and cover it with plastic cap. When I'm finished, I take down all of the sections for a final wash with neutralizing shampoo and rinse. This is more time consuming but it gives me good, predictable results and peace of mind. 

For my nape, I am now deciding to relax it once each year. I was leaving it alone period and now it's several inches long. I've learned that my nape is a completely different texture than the rest of my hair and has to be treated differently. 

I learned much from the ladies here also. 

For example, I learned from Anky to wet each magnetic roller before rolling up my wet hair. It clings very easily to the roller and makes the whole rollersetting experience easier. As one of the ladies here mentioned already, the wet rollers make the ends very smooth and straight.

I still use Sylver2's method of drying (except I airdry overnight) my hair by tying the front part of my wet hair (after applying leave-in, oil or serum) tightly with a satin scarf and rolling up part of the length using about 6 to 8 rollers. It's easier to sleep in and when my hair is dry, all I have to do is remove the rollers and scarf. My hair on top and sides are very smooth and very close to the scalp, almost like it was flat ironed. I don't comb it, I just fluff out my curls a little. 

At night, if I'm going to wear my hair out the next day, I make about 8 pin curls and cover my hair again with the scarf. This is perfect when stretching out relaxers since it keeps the newgrowth manageable and smooth.for longer periods of time.


----------



## Isis (Oct 14, 2007)

just_DSP said:


> Applying ACV directly to my scalp for 1 hour *before* I shampoo. I haven't had itching or dandruff in months. I still do a regular ACV rinse after washing & conditioning.
> 
> Covering my car's headrest with a satin bonnet. It finally occurred to me how much my hair rubs against the headrest when I drive. I bought a couple satin bonnets that match my car's interior and switch them every week. This has *greatly* reduced splits and breakage in my crown and nape.


I love the satin bonnet over the headrest idea!   I used to drape a satin scarf over mine but the bonnet is much better--thank you!  I may even get the satin bonnets with a tie.


----------



## Amarech (Oct 14, 2007)

wow, I really like this thread! I don't have any tweaks, (i think) but I think I'm at the same stage as the OP: have a regimen but needs some tweaking. I have gotten a lot of good ideas so far.


> I relax my hair in sections, parting my hair horizontally in up to 5 sections and I start at the bottom.



I didnt think anyone else did this. I used to try to do the traditional "part your hair in four sections" application. When my mom found out that I was self relaxing, she suggested the horizontal application. It works so much easier and I can get a better feel for the different curl patterns of my new growth.

kewl


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 14, 2007)

Isis said:


> I relax my hair in sections, parting my hair horizontally in up to 5 sections and I start at the bottom. I protect each wet relaxed section with oil, then I braid it up, pin it with Good Hair Days pins and cover it with plastic cap. When I'm finished, I take down all of the sections for a final wash with neutralizing shampoo and rinse. This is more time consuming but it gives me good, predictable results and peace of mind.
> 
> For my nape, I am now deciding to relax it once each year. I was leaving it alone period and now it's several inches long. I've learned that my nape is a completely different texture than the rest of my hair and has to be treated differently.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent post!!

I am interested in self relaxing and doing it in sections make the most sense. How do you keep the hair yet to be relaxed dry while rinsing relaxer and then neutralizing the previously relaxed hair?  Is it best to relax from the front back using this method because my hair is curlier in the back so the back needs to be relaxed first then the front last because it is like a 3c vs a 4b in the back center of my head


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 14, 2007)

My small tweaks

1)If you rollerset, section your hair in the shower using the running water to help keep it detangled.

2) After applying leave ins cover hair with plastic cap and let soak in for a couple of minutes to help make it easier to detangle you hair if you are having more problems than normal

3) To get similar effects of a pre-poo in a fraction of the time, saturate your hair in oil just before washing. Concentrate suds only on the scalp.

4) When hair is extra dry, cowash with your favorite thick deep conditioner, you only have to use a little but it works wonders. I do this with pantene mask

5)If you rollerset, use the rollers with the snap on covers on sections that dry fast. Leave off the covers and use clips on the sections that take longer.


----------



## jtsupanova (Oct 14, 2007)

sareca said:


> Applying conditioner to dry hair then sitting under the dryer for 30 minutes (15 works pretty well too).
> Doing how oil treatments AFTER shampooing (I call them oil rinses).
> For a good Wash n Go, I just leave it alone until it's almost dry. It's really tempting to touch it.


dito that and the CG method I follow it to a T and rest in wng protective styles


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 25, 2007)

I was wondering why the back of my hair looks especially anorexic, it has dawned on me that it is not getting enough moisture.  When i moisturize i would gather hair like I was putting it in a pony so pretty much just the outer layer was reaping the benefits.  Now I take the time to finger part and divide my hair in halves to make sure its all getting the benefit- the hair back there feels better already.


----------



## sareca (Oct 25, 2007)

Big thanks to whoever recommended massaging the product into the hair. It has really made a difference!


----------



## hothair (Oct 25, 2007)

For cornrowing or twisting (after wash) put your leave in and seal as usual, when you begin the braid mix mango butter and castor oil and _apply on your fingers_ as you braid/ twist, it keeps you hair and ends lush!


----------



## GodsPromises (Oct 25, 2007)

I have got to try this.

thanks for the tip!!!!



TaraDyan said:


> Hey, girlie ... I just came back to this thread today, so I didn't even know you asked me a question.
> 
> Well, I got the idea about putting my moisturizer in the fridge from Candy_C. Cold water/moisturizer closes the cuticle and makes your hair feel smoother. At first I thought it would smooth the cuticle before the product could penetrate the strands, but apparently, that's not the case because it works great. My hair always feels so much better if I spray cold moisturizer on it.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 27, 2007)

just_DSP said:


> Applying ACV directly to my scalp for 1 hour *before* I shampoo. I haven't had itching or dandruff in months. I still do a regular ACV rinse after washing & conditioning.
> 
> *Covering my car's headrest with a satin bonnet. It finally occurred to me how much my hair rubs against the headrest when I drive. I bought a couple satin bonnets that match my car's interior and switch them every week. This has greatly reduced splits and breakage in my crown and nape.*


 
That is a FANTASTIC idea!!!  The back of my head is forever rubbing against the headrest even at it's most lowest setting. 

Does anyone know if it makes a difference that the headrest in my vehicle is leather? erplexed


----------



## VeeJai (Oct 27, 2007)

for those of you DC on dry hair are you washing your hair normally and waiting for it to dry before doing your DC or are you DCing at another time?


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 27, 2007)

VeeJai said:


> for those of you DC on dry hair are you washing your hair normally and waiting for it to dry before doing your DC or are you DCing at another time?


You DC on your dry hair *before* washing.  Then you wash and use a rinse-out conditioner.  This also saves shower time.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Hmm...thinking...

Mizani. Switch to Mizani for deep conditioning. I could never get salon results at home, until I tried Mizani's products. Others came close, but not quite there.

Rollersetting upward instead on down. my head hurts less and my ends don't rub against my clothes.

Buying real silk caps. Check Publix or Walmart for the Goody's brand silk caps. They really hold in the moisture. 

Using organic oils and products to help my hair. Noth much else works as good as the stuff in your kitchen or that you get out of the grocer.

Putting moisturizer on wet hair... not dry.

Tilting my head upside down so I can reach the underside with deep conditioner or moisturizer.
*


----------



## Dearlove (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't baggy,because my head sweats at night.  So, I moisturize with a cantu shea butter-castor oil-silk amino acid mixture, put on my shower cap and hop in the shower.  The steam helps the mix to penetrate the hair.  I pop on my bonnet and in the am, my hair feels like butta!


----------



## IMFOCSD (Oct 27, 2007)

Cool thread!

I don't have many tweaks because i am still learning, but sealing my ends with Vaseline and using conditioner as a moisturizer (on my ponytail/bun) has done me good so far.

Thank *all *the ladies of LHCF?


----------



## VeeJai (Oct 27, 2007)

Dayjoy said:


> You DC on your dry hair *before* washing.  Then you wash and use a rinse-out conditioner.  This also saves shower time.



Thanks Dayjo! How is this different from pre-pooing?


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 28, 2007)

VeeJai said:


> Thanks Dayjo! How is this different from pre-pooing?


I don't think there is a difference except that you make sure you use a *deep* conditioner instead of a cheapie or oil that you would use for a pre-poo.  You can also use heat.


----------



## cocoaluv (Oct 28, 2007)

What are you all using for your hot oil treatments?


----------



## IMFOCSD (Oct 28, 2007)

cocoaluv said:


> What are you all using for your hot oil treatments?



Hi,

I use EVOO and/or coconut oil.


----------



## Guapa1 (Oct 28, 2007)

just_DSP said:


> Covering my car's headrest with a satin bonnet.  It finally occurred to me how much my hair rubs against the headrest when I drive. I bought a couple satin bonnets that match my car's interior and switch them every week.  This has *greatly* reduced splits and breakage in my crown and nape.



I do this too! The difference is my head cover doesn't match with my car interior at all, so I can always spot my car! 

My little tweak

I don't wash and then oil rinse. I mix my shampoo and oil together in a spray bottle and it leaves my hair feeling lovely.

Also, I wash my hair in braids because I detangle before I wash. This really made a difference in the time it takes me to wash.


----------



## EishBuhgeish (Oct 29, 2007)

Some of these aren't exactly tweaks but rather good ideas...

1. I learned this from someone else on the board a long time ago: When using a plastic cap while sitting under dryer, make sure your ears are inside the bag. For some reason, the heat stays in better.

2. While under the dryer, why not give yourself a mini mani? With all the time you've got under there, you can easily file, cut your cuticles and apply base, two color coats and a top coat and be dry before your hair is. 

3. Moisturizing my edges whenever I moisturize/seal my ends. My edges arent as fuzzy lookin since I've started.

4. Cover my hair in my satin cap ANYTIME my head is in contact with a pillow/cushion.

Thats it for now.... Good Thread by the way.....


----------



## CurliDiva (Nov 14, 2007)

Here's my latest TWEAK:

I love turtle neck sweater during the Fall/Winter season! This morning I folded my collar down TWICE instead of once to make sure that my back edges stay protected!

I get the look and warmth without the potential damage from my sweater rubbing my hairline!


----------



## Artemis (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh, this thread is fantabulous 

 My tweaks:
Right      before I jump in the shower, I apply lots of oil to the ends, and focus on      shampooing the scalp not the hair
Left      over habit from my Natural days: Sometimes when I rinse my regular conditioner      out, I don't rinse it all the way out; I leave just enough in to leave a      teeny bit of slip
Right      before I apply deep conditioner, I cover the head/hair with a towel and      lightly squeeze the water out with the towel around the head/hair
*T**hen,      starting at the nape (my trouble area) slather conditioner on in small      sections, from the ends up. This alone has changed my hair tremendously 
*
Always      use lukewarm/slightly warm water (for shampooing and rinsing) and a slightly cool final rinse (my leave-in con. finishes closing up the cuticle)
Always      apply any and all products from the ends (last 3 inches) up
When      wrapping hair for bed, I use a paddle brush to smooth the back around, but      a wide tooth comb to smooth the front sides (so it’s not laying down; this      area has thinner hair), then take the boar bristle brush to smooth the      very ends to the head only
*ETA:*  In my rollerset, I roll the 1st 4 or so rollers down, and the rest, I roll up. For me it's the easiest and fastest way to get the rollers in and still get nice results.


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 14, 2007)

After using an instant conditioner in the shower I put on a plastic cap until I'm done washing up, shaving,etc - The heat generated from the steam helps to makes my hair feel softer.  This is not in place of my deep conditioner.


----------



## Royal Glory (Nov 14, 2007)

Wonderful thread! 

My tweaks are:

*Deep Conditioning with Heat* --wearing a plastic cap under my hooded dryer--for 30 to 40 minutes at least once a week. After I shampoo, I add my favorite good deep conditioner, plop on a plastic cap and get under the dryer. When I rinse it out, my hair is velvety soft. It seems to penetrate better than body heat alone. I don't do this much in the summer, but I do the other times of the year. And I really notice a difference.

*Prepooing with EVOO & Honey*--Mix it, heat it and apply it to dry hair. Cover with a plastic cap and let it penetrate for 20-40 minutes. Sometimes with heat and sometimes without. Then shampoo and continue with my regular regime.

*Moisturize with Rosewater*--Add a few drops of pure rose water to my palms, rub it in and quickly fluff through my hair at night anytime I need a little moisure. Nothing moisturizes like water.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 9, 2007)

I've picked up on the low mani. 

Although I wear wigs, I still used play with my hair too much. It has thicken up since I started to manipulate less and take my time to detangle.


----------



## amwcah (Dec 28, 2007)

Great thread!  I'm bookmarking this one for reference.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 28, 2007)

amwcah said:


> Great thread! I'm bookmarking this one for reference.


 
Thanks Amwcah!

One more - I never understood the reason why people mixed products together - like adding EVOO with their conditioners, mixing leave-ins etc.

Now, I get IT- most commerical products just need that extra "something" to work even better. I now always mix an oil in my deep conditioner for extra lubrication. 

I also try to follow the CH rules for deep conditioner of blending proteins, oils, and stimulants.

KEEP THE TIPS COMING!


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Dec 28, 2007)

Making my own shampoos


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 28, 2007)

This is a great thread.  I don't have any tweaks because I'm still learning but I wanted to say THANK YOU for all the great tips.


----------



## MizAvalon (Dec 28, 2007)

WONDERFUL THREAD!! I just began taking care of my own hair full time and could really use gems like these.


----------



## Sha76 (Dec 28, 2007)

SouthernTease said:


> Using (3) 10-15 minute intervals for intense deep conditioning...
> (learned from Lisa Akbari)
> 
> Part hair in four sections to apply DC evenly throughout hair
> ...



This is an awesome idea.. I can't wait to try it!!!


----------



## ravenmerlita (Dec 28, 2007)

Royal Glory said:


> *Moisturize with Rosewater*--Add a few drops of pure rose water to my palms, rub it in and quickly fluff through my hair at night anytime I need a little moisure. Nothing moisturizes like water.


 
 Hmmm.... I have some rosewater at home. I had no idea what to do with it. Thanks for the tip. I'll have to try this!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 1, 2008)

Bumpinnn.....for 2008!


----------



## kiesha8185 (Feb 10, 2008)

This is a GREAT THREAD.  

Subscribing!!


----------



## tada1 (Feb 10, 2008)

I stopped brushing my hair line with a fine tooth comb to get it smooth. I came to realize that the hair there is the most fragile on my head, and that was why the hair towards my crown never seemed to grow . Instead, i just wrap a satin scarf around my hair (wet or dry) and get the smooth hairline look 

I stopped combing dried hair...the difference is simply mind boggling 

Stopped braiding my hair completely...it was a hard lesson for me to learn that my hair just doesnt do well with extensions--regardless of who does them, or how much I take care of them 

HTH somebody out there


----------



## OneInAMillion (Feb 10, 2008)

This is such a great thread!  Some of the tweaks that have helped me recently include:

*Shampooing ONCE on wash day, with a combination of a clarifying shampoo and my usual shampoo.  Just one drop of each is enough to get my hair and scalp clean.  Shampooing once leaves my hair with much more moisture then multiple lathers.  Also, adding the clarifying poo ensures that it gets that squeaky clean (not stripped) feeling.

*Deep condition in sections, after lightly blotting the hair to get rid of excess water (helps the conditioner penetrate better for easier detangling.

*On wash and go days, combing is a no-no!  I simply wash as usual, detangling with conditioner while in the shower.  Then, I towel blot, apply my moisturizer & oil, and brush my top and edges down before applying a scarf.  In the morning, I have a perfect wng.

*Throwing a silk scarf over my shoulders at work if my hair is down to prevent unnecessary rubbing on clothing.


----------



## Queen V (Feb 10, 2008)

OneInAMillion said:


> *Throwing a silk scarf over my shoulders at work if my hair is down to prevent unnecessary rubbing on clothing.


 
That's a great tip!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 10, 2008)

OneInAMillion said:


> This is such a great thread! Some of the tweaks that have helped me recently include:
> 
> **Throwing a silk scarf over my shoulders at work if my hair is down to prevent unnecessary rubbing on clothing.[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 11, 2008)

Mixing up my cheapy conditioners, adding oil and a moisturizer and using this concoction to prepoo. My hair loved this ( I tried it today because I wanted to use up my heavy moisturizer and my cheapy conditioners).


----------



## Windsy (Feb 11, 2008)

OneInAMillion said:


> This is such a great thread! Some of the tweaks that have helped me recently include:
> 
> **Shampooing ONCE on wash day, with a combination of a clarifying shampoo and my usual shampoo. Just one drop of each is enough to get my hair and scalp clean. Shampooing once leaves my hair with much more moisture then multiple lathers. Also, adding the clarifying poo ensures that it gets that squeaky clean (not stripped) feeling.*
> 
> ...


 

I think I'll be trying this from now on instead of doing 1 of each. Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Feb 11, 2008)

There is some good info in this thread!

One thing that I do that just pumps up the volume on my hair and leaves it soft, moisturized, bouncy and smooth is during a DC after I have been under heat for about 15 min, I take off my plastic cap and massage in mildly warmed olive oil, put the cap back on and get back under the heat. I have tried with other oils, amla, coconut, brahmi but nothing seems to do it like the olive oil.

I am now going to add the tweek of warming the conditioner too....yummy.  I cannot wait to wash my hair again!


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 11, 2008)

tada1 said:


> I stopped brushing my hair line with a fine tooth comb to get it smooth. I came to realize that the hair there is the most fragile on my head, and that was why the hair towards my crown never seemed to grow . Instead, i just wrap a satin scarf around my hair (wet or dry) and get the smooth hairline look
> 
> *I stopped combing dried hair...the difference is simply mind boggling*
> 
> ...


I'm the total opposite
If i comb my wet hair,it snaps and breaks and gets tangled,even when i start form the ends and go up.
When my hair is dried,it combs through smoothly and it feels so strong.I don't know if this is normal yet,but its working for now.


> Shampooing ONCE on wash day, with a combination of a clarifying shampoo and my usual shampoo. Just one drop of each is enough to get my hair and scalp clean. Shampooing once leaves my hair with much more moisture then multiple lathers. Also, adding the clarifying poo ensures that it gets that squeaky clean (not stripped) feeling.


This makes so much sense.I'm going to try it and see how it works.


> One thing that I do that just pumps up the volume on my hair and leaves it soft, moisturized, bouncy and smooth is during a DC after I have been under heat for about 15 min, I take off my plastic cap and massage in mildly warmed olive oil, put the cap back on and get back under the heat. I have tried with other oils, amla, coconut, brahmi but nothing seems to do it like the olive oil.


This sounds so good.I'm going to try this too!


----------



## Barbara (Feb 11, 2008)

Using a clear plastic conditioner bonnet for my car's head rest.  Keeps the oil from saturating the head rest. :superbanana: They are on sale at Walmart in Los Angeles.  Fifteen bags for 95 cents or you can buy them from the beauty supply store.

I never thought of using a satin bonnet for my head rest, but I sleep with those or wear them under my wool hats all the time.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 10, 2008)

I finally understand the whole moisture/protien BALANCE thing now. As a natural, I thought that I did not have to worry about adding protien to my hair like relaxed folks do - how wrong!

I can tell an immediate difference in my hair strength after I pre-poo with an egg or two aded to my oil mix.


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Mar 10, 2008)

This is such a WONDERFUL & INFORMATIVE thread, I wonder why I didn't see this sooner.  It's explains alot more of such methods I had often wondered about! Subscribing to this thread!


----------



## Ms_Delikate (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## cieramichele (Apr 14, 2008)

Subscribinnnnnnng!


----------



## RosesBlack (Apr 14, 2008)

My big one has been when I put my hair up at night I coat the ends and length with coconut oil, bun and wrap my bun in pieces of cut plastic grocery bag.

Granted my hair isn't long but, this is the most length I've retained and the length is silky and fabulous.  That has made the hugest difference for me ever.


----------



## CokoQt (May 18, 2008)

Adding peppermint oil to deep conditioners.  I read about it here on LHCF, then in Cathy Howse's book.


----------



## DSP (Nov 2, 2008)

Bumping for the newbies.


----------



## msmarc1 (Nov 4, 2008)

This thread is sooooo helpful!!! Some things I picked up were:
*adding oils (esp. castor oil) to conditioner
*oil rinses after I shampoo but before I DC
*doing the final rinse in cold water
*lightly blotting excess moisture from the hair before conditioning
*making sure my hair remains dripping wet while rollersetting (this gives such neater, smoother curls)

I really want to try putting my moisturizer in the refrigerator to see the difference.


----------



## CurliDiva (Nov 4, 2008)

Ladies, I think the directions for Hair One is the *best advice I've seen for* *CONDITIONER WASHING* in general! 

Here you go:

*Step 1* 
Rinse hair throughly for at least 1 minute. 

Apply 8-10 pumps to the crown of head and 8-10 pumps to nape/back of head. 

Message virgorously into the scalp for 2-3 minutes.

Then add extra splash of water to help distribute through the ends.

*Step 2*
Now add 10-20 pumps (depending on hair length) through the mid shaft and ends. 

The more product you use, the better the results.

Comb through with wide tooth comb. Leave on for 3-5 minutes. 

For maxium results, the longer you leave it on the better.

*Step 3*
Rinse completely for 1-2 minutes by massaging your scalp and running your fingers through to the ends.

If desired, apply 1-3 pumps as a leave-in conditioner to wet hair.


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 5, 2008)

bumping.....


----------



## chebaby (Nov 5, 2008)

what does refrigerating moisturizer do?
does it have to be a specific type of moisturizer?


a tip i learned was to use coconut oil as a moisturizer instead of a sealant.


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Nov 6, 2008)

Conditioning on dry hair...GREAT! It, like a lot of things, should have been tried sooner...
Adding Indian oils and powders to conditioners and shampoos...GREAT!
Drinking enough water to make myself sick...may not seem like a small tweak, but it has had BIG results!
Simplifying my regimen altogether...I was on too many pills and using too many different things on my hair...
A small change I made was to stop jumping on every bandwagon I see on the site...sometimes too much information is a bad thing...I mean what's next? Will chicks start squeezing eels if someone went from NL to MBL because of eel farts?
peace...


----------



## anon123 (Nov 6, 2008)

ooh, i like this thread. let's see.

If I'm wearing a chunky twist out for the week such that I have to retwist each night, it's better to twist in slightly smaller sections, like say 18-20 instead of 10-12.  It takes a few minutes longer, but the difference in how much tangling I get it's really noticeable.

I know there are more, i'll be back with them later.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok....this is my tweak to Southern Tease method of deep conditioning with heat in three 10-min intervals while adding more conditioner to the ends before getting back under the dryer.

I'm trying to USE UP some of my less-than-ideal products, so I did this deep conditioning session - but each time applying a different product - first an oil, then a light protein, and then a moisturizing one.

I first apply Amla oil and sat under heat bonnet for about 20 minutes, then I apply avaeda damage repair (just had a little bit left) and sat under the bonnet again for about 30 minutes......and then I sathered my hair with LaKair Olive Olive Cholestrol and sat under the bonnet again while reading LHCF (so I lost track of time).

I let my hair cool in between each application and then washed with Apohghee shampoo. After rinsing my hair felt so soft I just added some AO Honeysuckle Rose (my new conditioner for 2009) and sealed with castor oil.

My natural hair is so SOFT to the touch and has stayed mositurized for days (since Sunday)! I can not stress how GREAT my dried hair feels without any additional products.  

My repeating the process as I'm typing this - not because my hair has dried out but just because I'm committing to deep conditioning twice per week.

 This time I used the Amla oil (still have some left), then patene R&N mask (I used nearly the whole jar), and for the final (not sure yet - still under the dryer with the pantene) maybe the Olive oil Cholestrol again since I still have some left.

This was about a 2-hour deep conditioning process, but the results are fabulous!


----------



## naturally-devine (Dec 3, 2008)

I love this thread .  Lots of good tips in here.  Subscribing.


----------



## justnotsure (Dec 3, 2008)

I switched from satin to silk scarves at night.  This made a big difference for me.  Also, instead of purchasing a pre-cut scarf (which often times aren't quite long enough one way or another), I went to a fabric store and purchased a full yard of silk and this is what I now use as my scarf.  It's a little long, but it covers all of my hair!

Great Thread!!


----------



## bbdgirl (Dec 3, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> I was wondering why the back of my hair looks especially anorexic, it has dawned on me that it is not getting enough moisture. When i moisturize i would gather hair like I was putting it in a pony so pretty much just the outer layer was reaping the benefits. Now I take the time to finger part and divide my hair in halves to make sure its all getting the benefit- the hair back there feels better already.


 

exactly...ITA. When I stared parting my hair and adding conditioner to the middle of my hair that is the driest, my hair quickly showed improvement


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 12, 2008)

Deep conditoning with heat twice per week and for two hours has made a HUGE difference in my hair this winter!


----------



## MDinLA (Dec 13, 2008)

why refridgerate the moisturizer?



fluffylocks said:


> YAY! I've been thinking about how to word a thread like this....basically little tricks that have made a huge difference to your hair, that many people dont know about-Right?
> 
> Here are some small tweaks i've made during my journey that made a big deal of difference to my hair (but im sure everyone already knows these)
> 
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Dec 13, 2008)

Interesting thread! Subscribing...


----------



## naijanikki (Dec 13, 2008)

Cool thread! I'm gonna have to try that 3 interval deep conditioning!  
Subscribing!!


----------



## hillytmj (Dec 13, 2008)

My tweaks for shampooing and detangling without losing tons of hair: 
*Wash hair under the bathtub faucet rather than in the shower. Before, I would lose clumps of hair because I wasn't fully rinsing out products. (I have thick hair).

*Wash hair in sections to prevent tangles. I don't detangle at all before washing. I simply part it into three sections (left side, back/nape and right side) with my fingers and put a hair clip on each piece to keep it separated (rather than braiding - that took too long for me). Start on the left side: remove the clip, wash, rinse and reclip. Repeat on the back/nape section. Finally, do these same steps on the right side. You are essentially washing your hair from left to right. That way, if one section gets wet or overlapped with suds, it's not a big deal because the previous section has already been washed. _I do not detangle during the wash stage!_

*Repeat this "section" technique when you rinse out your deep conditioner.

*_Detangle when you rinse out the conditioner!_ Since you are doing this under a bathtub faucet, the water pressure will help tremendously. Use a wide tooth shower comb and "wiggle it" through your hair from ends to root. Do not pull or force the comb through. Make sure you do this process in sections too.

*When you finish all of this, your hair will still be clipped in three sections. Spray in your leave-in and serum. My hair is 98% detangled at this point! This is quite a miracle considering that I avoided washing for two to three weeks at a time until recently because I always lost so much hair every wash due to tangles!  Now, I lose very little hair when I wash, and I think it's only the shed hair that has accumulated during the week (I only comb during the conditioning process on wash day - low manipulation).


----------



## envybeauty (Dec 13, 2008)

This thread is really good!

I learned to wet my rollers and it reminded me to add oils and deep condition with heat on dry hair.


----------



## EleganceUnleashed (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## cocoberry10 (Dec 14, 2008)

Great thread


----------



## PGirl (Dec 14, 2008)

Adding about a tablespoon of Avocado oil to my deep conditioner.  Apply to DRY HAIR on small sections and twist each section.  Then pop on the plastic cap with my heat cap or hood dryer for about 30 minutes and this is the way I deep condition now.  After that I poo or co-wash depending if it is a poo day or not...  (Did I say poo day????) 

I used to have such dry hair.  NO MORE!!!!


----------



## Sunshyn3 (Dec 17, 2008)

Moisturizing and deep conditioning in sections!!


----------



## Sweet Charm (Jan 16, 2009)

i love this thread!!

*massaging my scalp when i moisturize in the morning and at night has helped stimulate growth
*not wearing a shower cap when i shower has also helped open the pores on my scalp and the steam is easy moisturizing!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 16, 2009)

I write down EVERYTHING I do to my hair for washes, deep conditioning, and other treatments.

As a product junkie, sometimes I forget which product did what. This helps me to "remember" especially the "mix of products" that gave me great results!


----------



## Jhunt-smith (Jan 16, 2009)

My Tweaks::
1. adding AVJ to MN+MT mix (MUCH MUCH softer hair especially after wrapping overnight)
2. DCing two days in a row after relaxing or henna'ing (just better results all around)
3. Doing a 30 second straight cold water rinse after each co-wash or anything with my hair


----------



## bgsix (Jan 16, 2009)

Jhunt-smith said:


> My Tweaks::
> 1. adding *AVJ *to MN+MT mix (MUCH MUCH softer hair especially after wrapping overnight)
> 2. DCing two days in a row after relaxing or henna'ing (just better results all around)
> 3. Doing a 30 second straight cold water rinse after each co-wash or anything with my hair




What is that?


----------



## LeadingLady (Jan 16, 2009)

I gently blot my hair with a paper towel (make sure it's one that won't leave lint) to soak up excess water after washing my hair. It helps cut down on the time I spend using my dryer. I learned this tip from an Infusium brochure I received in the mail.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 16, 2009)

I think it's Aloe Vera Juice.



bgsix said:


> What is that?


----------



## Jhunt-smith (Jan 16, 2009)

yes ma'am. Sure is aloe vera juice. Lovez it!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 3, 2009)

This may seem like silly to some, but I needed to organize my HAIR RPODUCTS! As a PJ with stuff stashed in a closet, a cabinet and few plastic bins......I could not tell what I had!

I bought a cheap 4-shelf unit from Kmart for my hair products and set it up in my spare bedroom. Now I SEE exactly what I have.


----------



## Chevelure618 (Feb 3, 2009)

*My right side was shorter, dryer and had more splits until I realized that I treat the right side a little rough -- I am constantly on the phone on that side, sleep on that side and for some reason I was always putting conditioner or moisturizer in my left hand *

I just had an a-ha moment along these lines.  Why was my hair so beautiful on the left, and shorter, splitter (is that a word?) and coarser on the right.  My purse!....more like my "shoulder suitcase"  I believe has been grabbing my hair on that side and damaging it!  Also, because I am right handed, I was putting the conditioner in my left hand and inadvertently favoring the left side.  Now  I have to remember to carry my bag on the left shoulder and wear my hair up more so I don't have to worry.  *THE PHONE*.  Geez, I never even thought of that.  I've just had another A-ha moment...Thanks!


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Feb 3, 2009)

This is a greath thread. Subscribing.


----------



## alittlestar (Feb 3, 2009)

subscribing also


----------



## Rei (Feb 3, 2009)

after DCing, doing a quick shampoo then finishing up with a cheapie condi. lately I've been ixnaying the shampoo though and finishing up with a condi. (aussie moist!)


----------



## chebaby (Feb 3, 2009)

moisturizing with coconut oil at least 2-3 times a week

il rinsing with vatika oil

adding oils to my deepc onditioners

adding a litle extra oil to wet hair before blowdrying


----------



## Ms_Ann (Feb 4, 2009)

Fantastic thread. I've read the whole thing.
Subscribing. . .


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 10, 2009)

I started wearing a wool cap over my baggie at home - it helps to warm up my head, keeps the baggie in place and just looks cuter (less ghetto) than the plastic cap.

I may not be able to do this during warm weather, but for now I'm happy!


----------



## Ms_Ann (Feb 11, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> I started wearing a wool cap over my baggie at home - it helps to warm up my head, keeps the baggie in place and just looks cuter (less ghetto) than the plastic cap.
> 
> I may not be able to do this during warm weather, but for now I'm happy!



Good idea! I could do this while I'm DC'ing.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 12, 2009)

Ladies, I've realized that I need to take my TIME and FCOUS when I handle my hair. Sometimes, I'm just in a rush to detangle or just on auto pilot when I'm dealing with my hair.  I realized that my hair needs to have my entire focus (no tv or something else), trying to multi-task and hair care just does not work for me!


----------



## Tyra (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Pulling my hair up so that the ends of my hair rests on the top of my head when DCing under the hood dryer. Really zaps these ends into shape. 
2. Applying DC with a color applicator brush.
3. Putting my shampoo in an applicator bottle and applying onto and massaging only my scalp then working it down the shaft. Keeps me tangle-free.
4. Blotting my hair with a tee shirt not as rough as towels. 
5. Taking my Evening Primrose pills with Vitamin E boosts the affects.


----------



## tsturnbu (Mar 15, 2009)

heating my deep conditioner in the microwave and put on a plastic cap.  I do this when i am too lazy to sit under a hair dryer.


----------



## Thoroughbred (Mar 15, 2009)

My tweak
to stretch my natural hair out and prevent it from shrinking after drying, I  roller set after each shampoo.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 25, 2009)

When doing a Saran Wrap after rollersetting- use a plastic DC cap rather than saran wrap.
I have always had a hard time getting the saran to cling, and getting the top of my head covered.

Put the DC cap on, cover with a silk scarf.  This works like a charm.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Mar 25, 2009)

ravenmerlita said:


> I'm so glad you started this thread. I have been thinking about this for a while. The small tweaks that work wonders for my hair:
> 
> 
> 3. *Soaking up excess moisture with a towel before I put on conditioner*.


 
This one is a god send for me!!  I have been loving it since I've done this!


----------



## infojunkie (Mar 25, 2009)

HOW DID I MISS THIS THREAD!!!! LOVING IT!!!!


----------



## MsChelle (Mar 25, 2009)

ravenmerlita said:


> I'm so glad you started this thread. I have been thinking about this for a while. The small tweaks that work wonders for my hair:
> 
> 1. *Wetting the roller when roller setting*. Can't remember who gave this tip but this has helped to keep my ends straight on the roller. Since my ends are flat and smooth when I take out a roller set now, it's easier to style (no tugging or pulling, the comb glides through and I don't feel the temptation to flat iron or blow dry them straight).
> 2. *Leaving my deep conditioner on for 30 minutes or more with heat*. An hour or more is better. When I leave the conditioner on longer, it's like my hair cuticle relaxes and my hair is easier to detangle and smoother.
> ...


 
You just narrowed down why my hair is longer on one side than the other!!! I mentally pictured my routine in my mind and I do baby the right side of my head and tend to the left side last. I don't know why but I do! Thanks!!!


----------



## vkb247 (Mar 25, 2009)

I hate shampooing my hair so finding a good shampoo for when I do need it hasn't been very successful (not enough trial and error). What I do now is take a butter knife and shave off some pieces of castille bar soap, I mix this with a lil water to dissolve it, and then mix it with conditioner for a great poo that doesn't strip my hair. When I am worried about getting out a heavy product or a cone that I was testing, I will let this mixture stay on my hair overnight before cowashing.

I also keep a ketchup dispenser type bottle in my shower. It usually has a vinegar and honey/molasses mix in it so I can do an ACV rinse after washing but I have also used it for baking soda/conditioner mixes to clarify and homemade dc's like caramel mixed conditioner or some yogurt or sour cream mix.  It helps make these messy mixes so easy to apply.


----------



## njerannce (Mar 25, 2009)

Erm I'm sorry if this sounds dumb but how do u do an oil rinse and what the heck is bagging??? They sound like benefitical techniques whatever they are LOL


----------



## clarity2008 (Mar 25, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> When doing a Saran Wrap after rollersetting- use a plastic DC cap rather than saran wrap.
> I have always had a hard time getting the saran to cling, and getting the top of my head covered.
> 
> Put the DC cap on, cover with a silk scarf. This works like a charm.


 

Really?! I have always wondered about this.  I'm sick of fighting with my saran wrap!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## taj (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm subscribing to this thread, so much great info on here.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 25, 2009)

i just subscribed!!!  great thread.....


----------



## Writer100 (Apr 10, 2009)

Bumping this thread because it's great.  

I don't have a real stable reggie but I've added DC'ing with heat on dry hair, adding a little Aphogee 2 min to my moisturizing conditioner when I DC and rinsing with lukewarm water sekret: slowing inching up on cold water).

The difference in my hair is amazing.  My hair is 4B or something natural so I don't have those big, popping, defined curls, however, my little spiral, one to a strand of hair, curls are showing out.  Also my hair is very soft without being mushy.  

So I'm asking that we don't bury this thread because it is a wonderful help.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 10, 2009)

njerannce said:


> Erm I'm sorry if this sounds dumb but how do u do an oil rinse and what the heck is bagging??? They sound like benefitical techniques whatever they are LOL


 
An Oil Rinse is when you after washing and conditioning, douce your hair with OIL and lightly rinse it out. It works as an intense method to seal moisture (into the strands) imo.

Bagging is wear a plastic cap for whole head (think  old school jerri curl days) or sandwich bag for ponytail ends to help the hair stay conditioned after moisturizing and sealing with oil.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 10, 2009)

Detangling with my fingers, removing shed hairs then washing hair in loose braids. One final light and easy detangle with conditioner on, section by section.  Oh my gosh! no more detangle nightmares and no broken ends!!


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, great thread!
My tweaks-

1.silk scarf and pillowcase at night leads to less unruly dry hair
2.Deep conditioning 3-4times per week leads to  stronger hair, less breakage and more moisturised hair
3. No sulfates leading to less dry and less tangled hair
4.Washing hair in plaits as per Atlantajj's advise leading to less tangles
5.Applying DC onto dry hair and really saturating hair generously inproves conditioning results
6.Using good quality DC
7.Yogurt with Ayurvedic powders trwatment leads to more defined curls and stronger hair/less breakage


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 10, 2009)

My tweaks:

1. Spritzing my hair 2x/day w/ a rosemary-sage herbal mix.  Growth accelerated after I started doing this.

2. Sleeping on a satin pillow.  Found that my hairline a very fragile, and just noticed a lot of breakage that I attribute to wearing scarves.  So now I sleep w/ my hair exposed on a satin pillow.

3. Applying a shea butter mix that consist of (unrefined shea butter, castor oil, glycerin, aloe vera gel, vit E, tea tree oil, and a little EVOO) 2x/day to my hair.  It leaves my hair feeling so soft and moisturized.  I love it!!!


----------



## SLondonlady (Apr 10, 2009)

_This is a superb thread - thanks OP.

Slondonlady x_


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 11, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> Wow, great thread!
> My tweaks-
> 
> 1.silk scarf and pillowcase at night leads to less unruly dry hair
> ...


Reading this board tonight has convinced me to get on down to my Indian store to get my Ayurvedic powders and stop playing around...LOL

I would like to try the DC on dry hair too for a change up too.  It seems my hair is always wet from just working out or for some reason...:scratchch  

EvsBabu, what type of good DC's do you like, our hair types are similar...


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 11, 2009)

1.  Washing, conditioning & moisturizing in sections--Yes, it does take longer, but I can feel the difference.

2.  Trimming--I trimmed my ends on Wednesday & I can tell the difference.  It moves better & it curls better.  I now realize that S&D's aren't enough for me.

3.  (The biggest one of them all for me)  Using protein consistently--I tried to get away with only using mayonnaise or relying on the aloe vera in my conditioner as my protein, but my hair wasn't having it.  Now that I've started using Aphogee (although I'm going to try the GPB to see if I can get my protein the natural way), I see & feel the difference.  My hair holds onto the moisture better.


----------



## deusa80 (Apr 11, 2009)

The #1 thing for me so far is DC'ing on dry hair... I really notice the difference....my hair feels so much better.

Moisturizing AND sealing daily has really made a difference in my hair and helping me to retain length.

Finally, actually reading the ingredients in the products that I'm using on my hair...even though I don't know about ALL of them..the few months I've been on LHCF has made a big difference.


----------



## mahoganee (Apr 11, 2009)

Great thread. Just subscribed.


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Apr 11, 2009)

*Great thread just finished reading it

If your hair needs an extra umpfh just add 2 spoonfus of your fave protein condish (something moderate nothing heavy like that hard aphogee) to your dc mix. Hair comes out strong and frizz free

adding honey and evoo to your DC and wariming it in the microwave also makes it extra moisturising 

after a shampoo I add a cheapie condish on my hair right after and rinse off after 2 mins. After i get out of the shower, i wait for my hair to dry a little (damp) before DCing*


----------



## LushLox (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not sure if this has already been mentioned, but I think it's a good idea to write down what works for you, and what doesn't. Useful if you're just starting out with haircare. How did the product make your hair feel and what you used with the product to get the result you did. If folk are anything like me it's tricky to remember sometimes especially with my growing list of products!


----------



## taz007 (Apr 11, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> Wow, great thread!
> My tweaks-
> 
> 1.silk scarf and pillowcase at night leads to less unruly dry hair
> ...



I would like to try this today.  How?  Do you apply the DC to dry hair, sit under the dryer, and then shampoo?  Do then apply the moisturizing conditioner and sit under the dryer again?  Do you dry DC with a protein or moisturizing conditioner?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## natstar (Apr 11, 2009)

Doing a cold water rinse as my final rinse-Soft hair & less frizz, and a lot of shine

ACV rinses: soft hair, shine,  less tangles


----------



## GodsPromises (Apr 11, 2009)

When I dc on dry hair, I will put the dc on, sit under dryer or walk around with plastic cap, wash with poo like usual then use a quick conditioner for a few minutes while in the shower. My hair loves this.  I do this every other week and the other two weeks I do a caramel treatment as a pre poo, poo and dc on damp hair.



taz007 said:


> I would like to try this today.  How?  Do you apply the DC to dry hair, sit under the dryer, and then shampoo?  Do then apply the moisturizing conditioner and sit under the dryer again?  Do you dry DC with a protein or moisturizing conditioner?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 13, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Reading this board tonight has convinced me to get on down to my Indian store to get my Ayurvedic powders and stop playing around...LOL
> 
> I would like to try the DC on dry hair too for a change up too. It seems my hair is always wet from just working out or for some reason...:scratchch
> 
> *EvsBabu, what type of good DC's do you like, our hair types are similar*...


 
Joico moisture recovery balm (amazing, used with heat)
Joico moisture recovery conditioner
Aveda damage remedy treatment (co wash first with the conditioner and omit the shampoo).
Paul Mitchell super charged moisturiser
ORS replenishing conditioner
Redken All soft conditioner
Redken allsoft heavy cream
Redken butter treat
Redken clear moisture
Neutrogena NTM mask
Keracare humecto
Paul Mitchell super skinny treatment
OCT (mixed with a cheapie so it lasts longer)
Silk elements mayonaise
Silk elements moistrurising treatment
Silk elements conditioner
Pantene relaxed and natural conditioner

I use all these regularly and they work great on my hair. What I realised is they all have the same number 1 ingredient high up on the list, wether they are protein or moisturising. The all have quaternary ammonium which is also called behentrmonium, quaternium 80 etc. If a conditioner does not have this ingredient it does nothing for my hair


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 13, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I would like to try this today. How? Do you apply the DC to dry hair, sit under the dryer, and then shampoo? Do then apply the moisturizing conditioner and sit under the dryer again? Do you dry DC with a protein or moisturizing conditioner?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
I apply it to my dirty, dry hair. Because I do this every 2-3 days my hair is not really dirty. If I have a lot of gel build up etc then I wash my hair with conditioner and DC on wet hair. I mostly use moisturising conditioners and use protein once every 2 weeks or so. As you are relaxed I would use protein more often. If you really want to apply it to ur dry hair and u have to shampoo just hair dry first


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 13, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> J*oico moisture recovery balm (amazing, used with heat)*
> Joico moisture recovery conditioner
> Aveda damage remedy treatment (co wash first with the conditioner and omit the shampoo).
> Paul Mitchell super charged moisturiser
> ...


Feverishly scribbles down list of goodies to get!    so much for the info.

I really want to try this line:
Redken All soft conditioner
Redken allsoft heavy cream
Redken butter treat
Redken clear moisture

The bolded are items I have in my stash. I need to visit / revisit

I've been recently using MillCreek Keratin and Biotin poos and conditioners with good results. Both contain keratin, I think my hair really likes keratin...

Thank you so much!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 13, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> I apply it to my dirty, dry hair. Because I do this every 2-3 days my hair is not really dirty. If I have a lot of gel build up etc then I wash my hair with conditioner and DC on wet hair. I mostly use moisturising conditioners and use protein once every 2 weeks or so. As you are relaxed I would use protein more often. If you really want to apply it to ur dry hair and u have to shampoo just hair dry first


I think I might try this also, as I keep reading dry DCs are more effective and it seems my hair is always wet because I usually shampoo after working out.  At this rate I will never be able to DC on dry hair.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Apr 18, 2009)

I will be trying that dry DC this week!  Thanks ladies for an awesome thread.


----------



## butterfly_wings (Apr 18, 2009)

My relaxing tip
Section your hair in 4, then section each section in 4, detangle and saturate each section in coconut oil and twist, secure with a pin.  Cover with a plastic cap and scarf or turban towel and leave overnight, then relax each pre sectioned hair, the length of the hair is now moisturise and protected from relaxer run off.

Add a good dollop of shea butter to your DC with a bit of your favourite oil in a bowl and microwave for 30 sections.

ACV rinses once a week after shampoo and conditioner.

Occasional add a good amount of tea tree oil directly onto my scalp when DCing for an hour then wash off, this feels very refreshing!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 18, 2009)

Ladies, don't overlook the LITTLE details:

Here's my most recent example, as a natural I kept noticed that many other raves about a Denman brush to "detangle" their natural hair.....so I bought one.

The first times tried to brush my hair with the plastic brush hair so much hair came out I got scared and threw it in the bottom of my hair junk drawer!

Fast forward to a year later.....(yes that long)

After viewing so other hair videos on YouTube, I noticed one showing "how" a long hair natural Tuber detangled using her Denman brush.

It showed her starting at the bottom (which most of us know to do) and wiggling the brush in small sections (as opposed to regularly brush strokes) to detangle!

Now, I was using my Denman in the same "old" way I used a regular brush and HATED the results.

After, using the "wiggle" method I learned off of YouTube....I understand what all the raves were about..... I got totally detangled hair that clumped in waves with only a small amount of shed hair!

*I learned this tip from Marand313' video entitled DETANGLING NATURAL HAIR _ PART 2 at *http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=marand313#p/u/18/EORi_G4nqBY


*I guess my point is HOW someone use a product or hair tool is just as important as what product or tools they use!*

 I also noticed that I get better results when I let my leave-in soak in for a few minutes (dampen) before I apply with an oil or butter to seal.

 Also, after reading through the thread about “how” people used hot oil treatments (some apply oil to their dry hair only; some apply oil to hair and then coat with conditioner; some apply conditioner and then coat with oil; and some mix the oil with conditioner and then apply) I realized I need to know more details than just what products someone else was using with success!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 18, 2009)

I love this thread!


----------



## Renewed1 (Sep 26, 2009)

bumping and subscribing to this thread!


----------



## Ozma (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm sure this has already been mentioned but:

When I take my twists/braids/knots out in the morning, I rub shea butter or oil on my fingers first.


----------



## isabella09 (Sep 26, 2009)

This thread is fantastic! An ACV rinse as my final step after a steam DC was definitely the missing link in my regimen. After incorporating this as my final step, honestly, my hair was soo soft, smooth, locked-in more moisture and was virtually tangle free . This is amongst some of the most important steps in my regimen that I've learned on this forum.


----------



## remilaku (Sep 26, 2009)

Not washing my hair as often. This is a big one for me. But my hair is better for it.

Not putting oils in my hair anymore. I don't clog up my hair foliculs and my hair can breathe better.

Using Tea to condition my hair instead of conditioner. I don't get product buildup that much any more and it feel like I just deep conditioned my hair.

EO's are the only oils I leave in my hair now. My Hair Can Breathe!!!

Freeforming my locs. I don't clean up my newgrowth anymore and I keep my locs on my head.


----------



## nevaeh (Oct 17, 2009)

I started wrapping my hair in a t-shirt (in turbie twist fashion) instead of a towel for a few minutes after shampooing to absorb excess water.  Saw this on youtube and itworks!  My hair seems to soak up the leave in conditioners and other goodies I put in afterwards a lot better and it has decreased drying time. Definately a keeper!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Oct 17, 2009)

Giving up most of my cone filled products has produced soft and moisturized hair for me.

My hair does not become as dry as it once did, that sort of crunchy dry.  If I do experience dryness it still has a soft feel to it.

I think this is a keeper for me but I'm going to miss a lot of my old products.


----------



## questionable (Oct 17, 2009)

Great thread...thanks ladies !!!  Now I have to work at incorporating some of these ideas into my regimen.


----------



## CaliDiamond (Jan 6, 2010)

B to the UMP!


----------



## ebonimama (Jan 6, 2010)

When I baggy my pony I use a sandwich bag.  I twist it around my pony then I put the seamless band or scrunchie on top.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 6, 2010)

Never, I repeat never do anything major (like cut, color, chemicals) to your hair when you are upset, pre-menstrual, or just plain bored!

Slap on a wig or put it in a bun and WAIT IT OUT!


----------



## CaliDiamond (Jan 6, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> Never, I repeat never do anything major (like cut, color, chemicals) to your hair when you are upset, pre-menstrual, or just plain bored!
> 
> Slap on a wig or put it in a bun and WAIT IT OUT!


 
Let the church say amen...


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 13, 2010)

Subscribing


----------



## lux10023 (Jan 13, 2010)

for me i pay attention to the types of combs and brushes i use on my hair---even though i buy seamless--some combs work better than others

also bein gentle with my hair---i can be rough sometimes--so i make sure if my hands r approaching my head to hink b4 i touch my hair---

u have to know what products work for your hair and in order to do that there cant be build up of other products on your hair--


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 20, 2010)

My dense hair THICKEN UP even more by keeping my cornrows (no extensions) in for one month (total of 4 weeks) at a time versus re-doing the braids every week while ps'ing with my wig!

NO (not just low) Manipulation is my new best friend for 2010!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 17, 2010)

updates.......


----------



## taj (Jul 18, 2010)

I :heart2:this thread. Thanks CurliDiva every tip that I've used has worked, like dc'ing on dry hair, pre-pooing and roller wetting.


----------



## winona (Jul 18, 2010)

BUMMMMPPPPING and Subscribing


----------



## SOserious (Jul 18, 2010)

My mama was right. I am too stubborn and sometimes my bad habits get the best of me....I could just stop and *KEEP HANDS outta the hair!* Stop playing with it, twisting it etc.. and leave it alone!  nerves make me feel like an old lady


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 22, 2010)

This may be a no brainer for some - but I now READ ingredient labels!  I’m not trying to become a chemist, but I’m starting to learn what my hair loves and hate. I only worry about the first few (but check the whole list if you are allergic to something) ingredients because they make up the most of the volume and thus affect effectiveness.

For example, the ingredient list for 3 different “lemonade” could read:

Product #1 – water, lemons, sugar ($5.99)

Product #2 – filtered spring water, organic lemons, ginger and raw sugar ($25)

Product #3 – water, lemon concentrate, corn syrup and yellow dye ($8)

Which one would you want to use?  Which one would you avoid? It is not always about “price” when picking out a quality product.


----------



## NIN4eva (Jul 22, 2010)

Great thread - subscribing.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 22, 2010)

How do you subscribe?????  I want to too
Figured it out


----------



## kizzylonghair (Jul 22, 2010)

Get rid of these, hairbands, hairbands with pretty things dangling of them, that put pressure on my hair, head back and sides causing unessecary breakage and replaced with










I still get the bun, high pony I want but without the STRESS on my fine stranded 4A hair. 
Esp for those ladies who dont really have the length for pony tales yet.


----------



## fletgee (Jul 22, 2010)

My tweaks:

1. My "war chest" is on the night stand next to my bed.  It holds a wide tooth comb,
   my dusting scissors, spritz, (2) silk scarves and my overnight ends moisturizer.
2. I keep an extra spritz bottle in the frig in the summer.  I love that cool spray on my
    scalp. The spritz can be a leave in, spring water or whatever I like.
3. Dusting my ends monthly.  And nightly I check for uneven ends on my braids and
    clip and moisturize as needed.
4. The night before I do my weekly shampoo I pre-poo overnight.
5. My SO messages my scalp weekly. In the bedroom.  Over a shared glass of wine.
    Win-win.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jul 30, 2010)

My tweaks:

1. Use Kimmaytube's washing regimen.
2. Use Kimmaytube's leave-in recipe
3. I poo weekly (see #1)
4. I DC weekly as part of #1
5. I co-wash weekly (on a different day than poo'ing)
6. Twist hair while washing and conditioning
7. Moisturize and twist hair after washing and conditioning


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've just begun to make sure I have fresh product in my hair before I detangle and that has greatly reduced the hairs that end up on the floor!


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't like the "feel" of massaging my hair while its wet with product, so I now put on a shower cap and massage - win win.

I massage longer and no messy hands afterwards!


----------



## FebeeSigns (Aug 23, 2010)

Using my protein treatment as a pre-poo instead, on dry hair. I would apply my protein condish to my dry hair and afterwards poo, then condition. 
The day before washing, coat my whole hair in coconut oil to reduce protein loss of the hair strand while washing, and to melt away tangles


----------



## lalla (Aug 24, 2010)

When I use my Denman brush to detangle, I first drench my hair with detangling conditioner. I fill the sink with water and I dip the brush in water before detangling or whenever there is a knot. I move up an inch at time. 

Thanks to that technique, I lose less hair and spend no more than 15 min detangling.


----------



## Curlykale (Aug 24, 2010)

Great thread!

- applying conditioner with wet hands on dry hair when I moisturize my ends (spray bottles give me frizz: wet hands are smoothing and eliminate the sticky feeling)

- braiding at night with slimy hands (water + conditioner): it keeps my hair lubricated as it gently gets stretched during the night = with this method I get no tangles even after days

- applying a butter on top when I DC

- applying an egg yolk on top of my ends when I do a moisturizing DC (thickening and not too much protein)

- oil rinsing with ceramides (I feel that they smooth my cuticles, I never skip this)

- adding a pinch of vitamin c if I want to adjust the ph of a product (I like 4.5)

- olive oil in my leave-in

- if I moisturize with wet hands and a normal conditioner that has oil added, I don't need to seal and it works better

- Doing things in sections (I love this one)

- Towel drying with t-shirts and kitchen paper

- Keeping my gel in the fridge: it's always a final step, so it's more smoothing this way

- Keeping conditioner on my length when I'm using a clarifying shampoo.


----------



## Alta Angel (Aug 24, 2010)

Subscribing!

Nothing much to add except adding castor oil to my moisture spritz has completely changed my hair!  I have tons of moisture now.  Also, adding EVOO and honey to my conditioners when I prepoo have also made my hair softer and shinier.


----------



## Moodyma'am (Aug 24, 2010)

Here's one I stumbled upon a day or two ago.

Add a little jheri juice to a cheapie conditioner for an awsome leave in.   This works great for my wash and go's.

I add this to my hair whilst still in the shower and comb thru with a widetoothed comb to make sure its in all of my hair.  Then I finger-comb and refluff.

Great curl definition and no crispyness or greasiness


----------



## janeemat (Aug 24, 2010)

I just replaced all of my hair combs with nubone II and mason pearson combs.  This has really cut down on the amount of hair lost during detangling.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 24, 2010)

wow this is a great thread. i'm gonna take the time to read the whole thing after work. ♥


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 24, 2010)

my small tweak was consistency, I wanted to do something totally different my hair each time although I already have a reggie. Also... Realizing that cowashing wasn't for me made a big difference and not always shampooing 2x. When I shampoo 2x my scalp is overly dry but when I cowash my scalp is sticky either way it led to flakes now if I dc first shampoo once and leave on about 5 mins and then use an instant conditioner and my moisturizer I'm good. And using a water/oil spritz and then putting on a cramy conditioner or for some a butter it kept my moisture for days.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 16, 2011)

bumpie for 2011!!!!


----------



## isioma85 (Jan 16, 2011)

Putting a dab of leave-in on my ends when rollersetting = buttery delicious ends when I take my rollers out 

Adding a tablespoon of my smoothing/polishing serum to a DC mix - slip city


----------



## diadall (Jan 16, 2011)

I love this Shawn Colvin a _Few Small Repairs_ thread. (I don't expect everyone to get that one--I have had a few Martini Luther Kings.  

One tweak for is when I get a really bad tangle is to add a few drops of fabric softener.


----------



## LABETT (Jan 16, 2011)

I start applying my deep conditioner with a applicator brush when I have a lot of newgrowth and it has done wonders for my hair.


----------



## nymane (Jan 17, 2011)

Before I apply my DC in sections I quickly coat the ends with a little DC to prevent the ends from drying out or tangling.


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Jan 17, 2011)

diadall said:


> I love this Shawn Colvin a _Few Small Repairs_ thread. (I don't expect everyone to get that one--I have had a few Martini Luther Kings.
> 
> One tweak for is when I get a really bad tangle is to add a few drops of fabric softener.


 
I totally get that reference! LOL. Sunny came home to her favorite roooooooooom! I looooooove that song! So happy someone else knows it!


----------



## Mische (Mar 13, 2011)

I love this thread.


----------



## Akosua (Mar 13, 2011)

Combing my hair only once a week with conditioner on my hair.
Moisturizing daily with Hawaiian silky miracle worker.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 13, 2011)

If you have tried *EVERYTHING*(garlic, coffee rinses, tea rinses, protein, etc) and you are still shedding. Try a steam treatment asap! I tried the home grown treatment, and omg what a reduction in shedding, I almost cried.

If you suffer from low porosity/dry hair, again try a steam treatment.

When you DC make sure you pin the ends of your hair with a plastic clip, so that they can equal benefit, as my hair grew longer, I realized I couldn't just leave all my hair down in the plastic cap.


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 13, 2011)

Pinning my twistout up in sections instead of just pinning it back: no more dry hair for my second-day twistout

Diluting Roux Porosity Control with water: no more tangly hair once I am done with the wash process


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Mar 13, 2011)

This thead is fab. Thanks CurlDiva!

I'm stilll learning and had a small fro but these tweaks have encouraged me/mine:

1. Detangle oiled hair and stretch by twists
2. Stop combing wet hair (way less breakage)
3. Shampoo etc hair in small Twists (no need to comb at all)
4. Apply Oil before rinsing shampoo (feels less dry/crunchy)
5. Wait 'til almost dry before applying cream moisturisers/oils 
6. Apply Aloe/Moisture while retwisting
7. Sleep in plastic cap to keep moisture.
8. Frequent Porosity control
9. Diet changes too
And most certainly, caring but not caring; ie not worrying and putting it in  prayer.

Thanks to all the ladies who have shared great tips. Some which I shall try soon


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 13, 2011)

~Vintage Queen~ said:


> This thead is fab. Thanks CurlDiva!
> 
> I'm stilll learning and had a small fro but these tweaks have encouraged me/mine:
> 
> ...


 
How could I forget the bolded?  Making this change has been helpful to me.  More hair stays on my head instead of on the comb and in my hand.


----------



## Cocoeuro (Mar 13, 2011)

TaraDyan said:


> Great thread idea, Curli. Here are a few mine:
> 
> *Putting my conditioner on my dry hair then sitting under the dryer for 30* *minutes for a deep condition* _(I've been doing this one for about about 2 years now; can't rememeber where I learned it though)_
> *Heating up my hot oil treatment and putting it on my hair after I shampoo* _(this is a combination of Sareca's oil rinse and an old fashioned hot oil treatment)_
> ...


 
Do you deep condition after your oil rinse?


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Mar 13, 2011)

Love this thread.  I must try the cold water rinse.  I haven't done that in years.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jul 14, 2011)

Bumping for any newbies that need a good read or old head that have forgotten.


----------



## Natural Hair Stylist (Jul 14, 2011)

Using vinegar. I have not had dandruff in 3 years.

Putting oil in my shampoos and hair washes. No more dry hair.

Pre poo with Red Pimento Hair Growth Oil. Soft fluffy hair even after you clarify!

Using products for damaged hair and scalp, even if you have no damage. Keeps damage away.

Not doing to your hair what everybody els is doing. Keeps my hair on my head.

Deep conditioning for an hour to an hour and 30 min. Not to long but just enough to work on my hair.

Using nothing but castor oil as my main oil. Hair feels great with out build up ALL the time.

Washing 1x on wash days. Don't wash, rinse out then wash again. No more dry hair. Just clean soft hair.

The day before you wash, don't oil your scalp. Your pre poo will work that much better on wash day!

Washing my hair and scalp less often. I have freeform Locs and washing to much, you could see my parts. Now my parts are filling in.

If you have dreadlocks, use a sharpy marker on the lint you can not get out.


----------



## biancaantoinette (Jul 14, 2011)

I add honey and coconut oil (or whatever you have laying around) to my conditioner.

Makes my hair nice and soft!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 14, 2011)

Micro fiber towels for faster air drying.


----------



## Mische (Nov 29, 2011)

Bump! I love this thread


----------



## CurliDiva (Nov 30, 2011)

I just discovered this last night:

I love to baggy my whole head to cut down on the amount of "products" I need to apply and to keep my pillow nice & clean, but I've noticed that my hair was staying WET all day in this colder weather and and my products seem to just sit on my strands. I was afraid that my retention might suffer. I gently undid my two "damp" french braids and decided to sit under my heat cap with warm/low heat for about 30 minutes. My hair dried so LUSH, and SOFT yet strong!!!

I plan to bonnet dry my “baggied” hair at least once per week during the winter months just to make sure all of my products are being absorbed.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 30, 2011)

*Steaming* with a real steamer 
*aloe vera juice* right after I finish washing I lightly dry with a t-shirt then spray in some aloe vera juice, helps my hair retain so much more moisture.


----------



## manter26 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been experimenting braiding the first inch or so of hair before a roller set. I suck at placing rollers and pinning then so they actually stay in my hair. They used to pop out before I was even done setting my whole head.

Now I part my hair, braid the section to be rolled very loosely at the root and less than one inch of braid. I'll hold the hair at the ends when I'm ready to roll it, which loosens the braid a little, then roll it up as usual. I'll pin the rollers into the braid and they stay. It's sort of like a pony-tail rollerset without all the rubberbands. Since the braid is loose, I don't get any extra kinks in my hair...it's actually straighter than if I rollerset without the braided-root.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 28, 2011)

I love Giovanni Nutrafix Hair Reconstructor and maybe a week ago, I felt that my hair needed some protein. I started applying it to my hair as I normally would. I was contemplating whether I would follow it up with a moisture DC or just a cowash. I figured, what the heck, and just put some moisturizing conditioners (yes, multiple lol) on top of the reconstructor, and left it on for like 3 or 4 hours (like I normally would). Now, normally when I rinse my hair after a moisturizing DC, it feels _okay_, but nothing special. When I rinsed this out though! It was amazing how moisturized my hair felt. It was sooo soft. Some things I've noticed lately is, *1.* how much my hair seems to like protein, and *2.* when I do a moisturizing treatment to my hair, my hair always seems more fragile and will break a little easier (like I would literally hear the little *plink!* of my hair snapping off when combing it afterward). I feel like having the protein underneath the moisturizing conditioners really helped my hair absorb the moisture better (and it was stronger!). So yeah lol. *My small tweak to DC'ing is to mix it with a protein treatment.*


----------



## Bublin (Dec 28, 2011)

My scalp doesn't like co-washing but my hair does so after i wet my hair i put a small amount of diluted CON Argan Oil Shampoo on my scalp (with an applicator bottle) and then continue with a co-wash.....no more irritated scalp/coated scalp.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Dec 28, 2011)

Adding protein. I used to avoid it because I'd thought I'd overdo it, but my hair actually loves and needs it. My hair feels soft like never before.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 28, 2011)

Last night after DCing I decided on a whim to rinse out most of the conditioner and then cover it with Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer. I am hooked! It's great! My hair is very soft. I love it!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mische (Dec 28, 2011)

manter26 I love this idea and will definitely be trying it!


----------



## manter26 (Dec 28, 2011)

Mische said:


> manter26 I love this idea and will definitely be trying it!



Mische , I would love to know how it works for you. It's helped me set my natural hair...now all I have to work on is being patient enough to let them dry completely.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 28, 2011)

Pre-pooing is key for me. 

Pre-pooing overnight with coconut oil

OR

Pre-pooing with Plain Full fat Yogurt and oliveoil 2 hours before washing - keeps my hair soft, shiny, strong, dandruff free. Feels like protein but full of moisture.


----------



## nymane (Dec 28, 2011)

Bublin said:


> My scalp doesn't like co-washing but my hair does so after i wet my hair i put a small amount of diluted CON Argan Oil Shampoo on my scalp (with an applicator bottle) and then continue with a co-wash.....no more irritated scalp/coated scalp.



Nice tip...I'm going to try this. Thanks!


----------



## Anne26 (Dec 29, 2011)

Combing hair wet is what helps me _not_ get breakage. So I only comb wet (towel dried) and use the tangle teezer when dry (it just glides like butter). If I comb it dry I can hear it breaking.

I use castor oil on my scalp for faster growth and it works, but I dilute it 50-50 with EVOO, so isn't so sticky and just plain feeling nasty on my scalp...

If you use coconut oil as a pre-poo, the shampoo will help penetrating when it lifts the cuticle a little bit.

Always do a protein treatment after a chemical treatment and a deep moisture treatment after henna.

The best deep treatment for me has always been oiling damp hair.

You can baggy just your ends and tuck it in your protective style bun, or fake bun/ponytail.

If you don't have any essential oil you can use the vanilla scent/flavor from the kitchen to mask some awful smelling oils/mixes.

If you dilute MN, use water and a spray bottle. It's way less messy this way (to apply).

If you live in a hot climate choose to store your coconut oil in a bottle. It's easier to melt the oil in the bottle (just place in warm water) in the winter than to deal with liquid oil from a jar in the summer.

You don't need to whip your shea butter mix if you don't want. I don't own a blender myself and I just use a fork/spoon and it comes out the same. Just use enough oils so it's creamy like you want. Beware coconut oil might separate your misture in hot weather.


----------



## daaiyah (Nov 5, 2012)

Bumping....


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 5, 2012)

If a final cold rinse doesnt agree with your hair try warm and even hot. For years i cold wate final rinsed and accepted the rough feel of my hair this year i have rinsed almost exclusively with warm to hot water and my hair is happy!


----------



## sheanu (Nov 5, 2012)

Placing my scarf near my eyebrows instead of near the hairline. I've been doing this for 5 days and the difference is amazing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 5, 2012)

Detangling in the shower.......i know im late  I started doing this in Jan. and yallllll my hair is THRIVING for real.


----------



## claud-uk (Nov 12, 2012)

sheanu said:


> Placing my scarf near my eyebrows instead of near the hairline. I've been doing this for 5 days and the difference is amazing!



sheanu - this. I put my scarf real low, near my nose, then as I tie it I pull it up to my eyebrows.  It covers my whole ears and entire forehead - this way there's no friction on the hairline and no slippage when sleeping.


----------



## frizzy (Nov 12, 2012)

Clipping the "sideburn" area of my hair up above my ears OR piling hair on top of my head before showering .  If I don't, I end up scrubbing and tearing that hair out while washing behind my ears.  This always happens when my hair is just combed back in a low pony/bun.


----------



## sheanu (Nov 13, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> sheanu - this. I put my scarf real low, near my nose, then as I tie it I pull it up to my eyebrows.  It covers my whole ears and entire forehead - this way there's no friction on the hairline and no slippage when sleeping.



I want to put it over my ears but they always end up hurting and I'm afraid of getting cauliflower ears lol


----------



## venusfly (Nov 13, 2012)

sheanu said:


> I want to put it over my ears but they always end up hurting and I'm afraid of getting cauliflower ears lol



   nothing bad will happen. I've been doing this for yeeeeeears and my ears are still where they should be. Seriously? If I just perched my scarf on my hairline I'd find it at the foot of the bed when I woke up! Only way I can get it to stay on .....and I still have to use a silk pillowcase just in case it slips off!


----------



## sheanu (Nov 13, 2012)

venusfly said:


> nothing bad will happen. I've been doing this for yeeeeeears and my ears are still where they should be. Seriously? If I just perched my scarf on my hairline I'd find it at the foot of the bed when I woke up! Only way I can get it to stay on .....and I still have to use a silk pillowcase just in case it slips off!



Ok  I'll try it tonight but if those suckers start to hurt my edges will have to suffer! I ain't walking around with bunched up ear lobes


----------



## venusfly (Nov 13, 2012)

sheanu said:


> Ok  I'll try it tonight but if those suckers start to hurt my edges will have to suffer! I ain't walking around with bunched up ear lobes



Lol. I fold the scarf place it down past my edges, sort of in the middle of my forehead then bring the ends up And tie on my forehead. Then adjust to make it comfortable. I don't have to tie it too tight and the looped ends and knot are not resting on my edges but on my forehead past my edges.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## sheanu (Nov 13, 2012)

venusfly said:


> Lol. I fold the scarf place it down past my edges, sort of in the middle of my forehead then bring the ends up And tie on my forehead. Then adjust to make it comfortable. I don't have to tie it too tight and the looped ends and knot are not resting on my edges but on my forehead past my edges.  Hope that makes sense.



But how do you tie it so that it's not resting on/hurting your ears though? Does the scarf cover your entire ear when you tie it this way and then rest somewhere on your neck/jaw area?


----------



## venusfly (Nov 14, 2012)

sheanu said:


> But how do you tie it so that it's not resting on/hurting your ears though? Does the scarf cover your entire ear when you tie it this way and then rest somewhere on your neck/jaw area?


 
When I tie it it's usually covering my ear.  Then I push up the sides and pop my ears out so they are on the outside of the scarf.  Still works as long as the scarf doesn't ride up in front.


----------



## claud-uk (Nov 16, 2012)

sheanu said:


> I want to put it over my ears but they always end up hurting and I'm afraid of getting *cauliflower ears* lol



sheanu - lol at the bolded!!! but it's the exact opposite - your ears get trained to lie really flat and neat!



venusfly said:


> When I tie it it's usually covering my ear.  Then I push up the sides and pop my ears out so they are on the outside of the scarf.  Still works as long as the scarf doesn't ride up in front.



venusfly - ooh, i can't do this, makes my ears feel really weird lol and also this means my finer hairs where my sideburns are start rubbing away.


----------



## claud-uk (Nov 16, 2012)

After experiencing severe breakage September-October despite 1x or 2x weekly protein treatments, my small tweak is only using protein txs with *hydrolyzed* protein in the ingredients list, and not just regular protein.  Touch-wood I haven't had a single broken strand since doing this, my retention is now 100% except for what I trim myself.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 17, 2012)

I just read this entire thread and I'm glad I did its awesome!


----------



## Valerie (Nov 17, 2012)

Every three weeks, I use coconut treatment, using yogurt, coconut oil and coconut cream.  My hair detangles very easily and I do not get fairy knots any more.  The only problem is that melting the coconut cream.  I used to get bits, which eventually went away.  I still use the method, however I get coconut cream UHT, from Blue Dragon, was available from http://www.bluedragon.com.  Since I have incorporated this coconut cream, I do not have any bits in my hair at all.  Very pleased with the results.


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jan 9, 2014)

This thread is ev-er-y-thing!


----------



## candie19 (Jan 10, 2014)

Peppermint oil added to my pre-poo and my deep conditioner has made the biggest difference to my wash day. My hair doesn't shed as bad and it's grown since adding it.


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for bumping! I'll play.

1. Doing my hair in front of a mirror: i'm far more gentle with it and less likely to rip thru if i'm watching what i'm doing in a mirror.

2. Finger detangling: i lose soooooo much less hair with this than with any comb, no matter how wide. Definitely a staple.

3. Using a bit of cheapie condish as a moisturizer and sealing it in, my hair stays moisturized so much longer than when i use anything else.


----------

